# need info on Huffy Faded Blues 20" bike



## Flathead31coupe (Aug 25, 2009)

Any info would be great The bike has a denim seat with a pocket like a pair of jeans two tone blue frame plastic fenders & chain gaurd.I got this bike from someone who told me they had a schwinn stingray.Well it is NOT.Anyway I can not find any info pics or anything about one of these Huffy Fadaed Blues, anywhere.Thank You for any input.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 25, 2009)

Could it be an older promotional item for a jeans company? I don't recall seeing one before.


----------



## Flathead31coupe (Aug 26, 2009)

here one pic that came out,


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 26, 2009)

At a guess, it may have come out around the same time as the Levi's Gremlin-
http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/2007/06/30/american-flava-the-levis-gremlin-press-release/
ca. 1973?


----------



## Flathead31coupe (Aug 26, 2009)

i will get more pics, the seat is made out of blue jean and has a pocket


----------



## partsguy (Sep 5, 2009)

More pics! This sounds cool.


----------



## donald gregory (Mar 7, 2017)

Flathead31coupe said:


> Any info would be great The bike has a denim seat with a pocket like a pair of jeans two tone blue frame plastic fenders & chain gaurd.I got this bike from someone who told me they had a schwinn stingray.Well it is NOT.Anyway I can not find any info pics or anything about one of these Huffy Fadaed Blues, anywhere.Thank You for any input.




Here is a photo of my Huffy faded blues bike from 1980 , 2 years after I got it new for my birthday.  I later sold it in 1982 at our rummage sale, a huge regret now and would love to find one to buy again to ride.   Any condition is fine.  The denim seat had an orange Levi tag on the pocket cause like other companies do today with licenses, the Huffy co. did in 1978 by licensing the Levi name which was a huge clothing brand then to use for part of their denim line on bike.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 7, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-HUF...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## donald gregory (Mar 7, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-HUFFY-FADED-BLUES-Banana-Jeans-Seat-Rat-Bike-20-034-Boys-Stingray-Krate-70s-/252775791902?hash=item3ada9c7d1e:g:bqwAAOSw5cNYkqzm&nma=true&si=MDgO%2B16Gi%2FJgNDyccBq%2FZU524V4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557





That one is already sold the ad Says though.
Let me know if another one for sale


----------



## morton (Mar 8, 2017)

I had one many years ago that I picked up from the curb on trash day.  Was a 26" wheel road bike frame with jeans seat.  Low end and not in very good shape so I kept the seat and sold it later for $5..  Gave frame and wheels to local Salvation Army store that accepted scrap metal to recycle.  Could be a toaster by now..


----------



## partsguy (Mar 8, 2017)

morton said:


> I had one many years ago that I picked up from the curb on trash day.  Was a 26" wheel road bike frame with jeans seat.  Low end and not in very good shape so I kept the seat and sold it later for $5..  Gave frame and wheels to local Salvation Army store that accepted scrap metal to recycle.  Could be a toaster by now..




That doesn't sound like the muscle bike the OP is looking for, it sounds like a hodge-podge of parts. :eek:


----------



## Greg Jones (Jun 7, 2018)

donald gregory said:


> Here is a photo of my Huffy faded blues bike from 1980 , 2 years after I got it new for my birthday.  I later sold it in 1982 at our rummage sale, a huge regret now and would love to find one to buy again to ride.   Any condition is fine.  The denim seat had an orange Levi tag on the pocket cause like other companies do today with licenses, the Huffy co. did in 1978 by licensing the Levi name which was a huge clothing brand then to use for part of their denim line on bike.
> 
> View attachment 432872



I used to have the Blue denim bike too! And I'm fairly certain my brother had the same one as the other guy in your pic. Would love to find one of these myself!


----------

